# 1996 Evinrude 40 HP Won't Start



## fishinman06 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 1996 Evinrude 40 HP that won't start. It will just turn over I don't think that it is getting any spark any ideas where to start looking or ideaswould be appreciated. Thanks in advance Zack


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

check the things that need to be checked,,, i would start with fuel,, or you could just bring it in and let me check it out for you,,,


----------



## fishinman06 (Oct 1, 2007)

It is gettting fuel it is not gettting any spark. I don't know where to start on looking to see about the spark.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Had similar problem and it turned out to be a bad power pack on mine.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

kill circuit grounded, bad stator, timer base, or power pack. Bad ignition switch.

You need a special Peak Voltage Reader Adapter test everything but kill switch and ignition circuit.


----------



## fishinman06 (Oct 1, 2007)

Changed out the kill switch/ignition switch thought that was the problem to start with. But no luck on that had problems with kill switch last year. Thanks


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Take it to Kenny...he will get you fixed up in no time!


----------

